# first reaction.



## lizardbreath

What was the first thing that you thought of when you first seen LO.
What was the first thing you said to them.

This is an old thread I'm just board and thought is bring it back to life.

My first reaction to jaymee was get her the f*ck off me. Real great reaction.
My first reaction to Katherine was why is she blue and not crying.
My first thing I said to jaymee was look at your cheeks.
My first thing I said to Katherine was hi I'm your mommy.


----------



## Natasha2605

With Summer the first thing I said was ''OMG a baby!'' like a real dumbass.
My first reaction was just to hold her close.

With Maci the first thing I said was ''Why isn't she crying'' after they'd handed her to me from the water (she needed a little help from the shock of being born)
My first reaction was just to cuddle her and tell OH how beautiful she was. But I was more preoccupied with the fact she hadn't cried.


----------



## Lauraxamy

First reaction when I saw both of them was I couldn't get over how much they looked like their Dad :lol: and I don't think I spoke much at all for ages I was just looking at them the whole time :cloud9:


----------



## AirForceWife7

"You look just like your daddy." :cloud9:


----------



## veganmama

my first reaction was whoooa he looks normal. lmao

first thing i said to him was probably "hi". i dont rly remember i was getting stitches put in


----------



## stephx

What was the first thing that you thought of when you first seen LO. A mixture of..Thank fuck thats over, Is she ok? and omg shes a girl :cloud9:
What was the first thing you said to them. "Omg she looks just like you" to OH 

x


----------



## Mb2012

The first thing I thought was 'Wow I seriously just had a baby.'

The first thing I said to them was 'She looks like neither of us.' Lol except being chubby at birth like OH she didn't look like she belonged to us at all.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

when he was born, I just started shouting I LOVE HIM I LOVE HIM I LOVE HIM!! I LOVE HIM! and crying, :haha: I just felt much love for quin I just had to scream it I guess ! 
then I was like holy he is huge why isnt he crying? and they just said he is just big and quiet nothing wrong with him :)


----------



## wishuwerehere

The first thought was literally like 'it's a baby' I wasn't feeling very eloquent...
Can't remember what I first said, my OH said I was really quiet and just stared at her for ages lol. I think I'd gone a bit feral in labour and had to come back to myself! 
I remember kissing her a lot though!


----------



## Hotbump

I cant quite remember with Jovanni but it was something along the lines of "we have a baby"

With jr I kept telling OH "Look!Look! His eyebrows are white, why are hey white? Look! Look! Are you looking? His eyebrows are white" (he had some white stuff on his eyebrows :dohh:) and then I fell back asleep :haha:


----------



## 17thy

The first thing I remember thinking was "Wow that's how she looks, not how I pictured." Then "oh my god my baby is really here, she's right here on me."


I also remember thinking "why is her head all purple right there? is it bruised???" and later i did find out it was bruised from a vacuum i didn't know they used. :( 
I said something like "hi emerald, i'm your mommy."


----------



## amygwen

I had a c-section so during the process I just thought "Wow, this is extremely uncomfortable, I'm totally going to be sick". When he was born, I knew he would have a cleft lip, but I didn't know how severe it would be so I was really scared to see him because I was expecting the worst, when I saw him when they put him over the little cloth thing, I was just sooo relieved, he looked great! Then I heard him cry for the first time and to say the least I cried like a HUGE baby! I remember the nurses all around me saying "She's crying! She's crying!" Then I told Alex (OH) to go see if he was OK and he did. Ahhhh, I love thinking about him being born.


----------



## MommyGrim

My first reaction was terror because they didn't lay her on me directly afterwards and she looked really really blue and wasn't crying....:nope:
I don't remember what I said first to her since I was really out of it (since she wasn't breathing and all that) but I think I just said 'I love you so much" something like that.


----------



## Mummy2B21

I think mine was omg hes so gorgeous I think i just kept. saying that I really was lost for words I was so happy!! He was and is perfect.


----------



## Strawberrymum

his thought 'why isnt she breathing' 'someone make her breath' they were all just rubbing her back (which i know is what your supposed to do but i wanted them to make it happen faster) 

the midwife said 'do you like her?' 
I said 'i love her' 
then she said 'wana keep her?' 
I think i said 'please' (lol not like she wasnt going to let me)


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

My first reaction was "Holy shit, she looks like Dora!" Then when she was handed back to me I realized she didn't look like Dora, I was just still high as a kite. The first thing I said to her, if I remember correctly, was "Wow...you're Snow White." :dohh:


----------



## Munchkinn_

after the dreaded crowning pain i just remember having this big red baby chucked on me! 
i looked down and saw he was boy , but also i was a bit worried as he was so swollen , i was just thinking why are you so fat your only a few minutes old:dohh:

I said ' Hi little man, ive been waiting for you!'
Then i just started crying, ' its my baby , his a boy , my babys finally here!'

After id had a shower and stuff i went back in the room after having a wee to the find him laying in the incubater, no one else was in the room and i just fell in love with my little man :cloud9: , ( probably as all the swelling had gone down )


----------



## cabbagebaby

I thought and said omg your fat your so big and the nurse also said thats the biggest baby ive seen in years lol they werent wont wrong either he became a little celebrity everyone.wanted to see him haha


----------



## Mellie1988

With Grace I remember saying "omg ahhhh, we did it!!" to OH...and thinking she was absolutely gorgeous.... 
Theo came out and they whisked him over to a little incubator to give him abit of oxygen to bring his colour back as he was very purple/blue so my first thing to say was "is he okay, why isn't he crying" and allsorts was going through my mind tbh!! :nope: Longest 2 minutes of my life waiting to hear him cry :(


----------



## lauram_92

I can't remember. I didn't really speak, I was just holding him and crying :cloud9: I remember saying I am never having any more kids :haha: I think I might have said 'oh my god, oh my god' while crying.


----------



## Bexxx

I didn't get to see her for what felt like aaaaages after she was born whilst she was on the resuscitator thing, I was just crying thinking she'd never cry or anything. I was shouting at OH to find out if she was a girl or a boy. 
I don't think I said anything to her, just stared at her for ages


----------



## xforuiholdonx

First reaction was OMG Its happened! My baby is here. I didn't say much for a while, but I instantly loved her.


----------



## BabyDuy

My first thought was, Man that wasnt as bad as i thought it was going to be! then my second thought was i want my lil man in my arms like 10 seconds ago!! :) lol the first thing i said to him was I love you so much lil dude <3


----------



## 10.11.12

Immediately after she was born my mom started taking video and the very first thing you hear on the video is me going thank fuck that's done with :blush: followed by why doesn't she have hair yet? I was a little bit out of it. Not sure what my first thought was.


----------



## Desi's_lost

The first thing i said was "so you're the one thats been beating me up!" im not sure exactly what the first thing i thought was, but it was probably along the lines of 'her eyes are blue!' i was so happy about that.


----------



## cammy

The first thing I said to OH was are you sure thats my baby, Ididn't get to see him a couple hours or so.

Can't really remember what I first said to him but I just remember staring at him and being afraid I'm drop him, he was so tiny and boney. Then I got wheeled away forcibly after no longer then 20 minutes and I was cursing at the nurses haha


----------



## annabel2712

i cried and told her "i love you, you're so beautiful" (': <3


----------



## annabel2712

lauram_92 said:


> I can't remember. I didn't really speak, I was just holding him and crying :cloud9: I remember saying I am never having any more kids :haha: I think I might have said 'oh my god, oh my god' while crying.

lol i said im never having kids again too!xD


----------



## zerolivia

I honestly do not remember. Once she came out everything around me seriously became blurry and silent except her...all I could focus on was her. Then when I held her for the first time I think I said something like "Hi baby" but I really wanted her to stop crying so I could look into her eyes. Idk...it was a beautiful moment. I will never forget it.


----------



## purple_kiwi

First thing i said was does she have hair (c-section so she was bundled with a hat and given to OH to show me) First thought was along the lines of omg finally shes here and shes a girl. While they were doing the c-section before she came out OH was trying to keep me from worrying and kept joking she would be a boy lol.


----------



## Jellyt

When I was pregnant, we hadn't fully decided on a name. We really liked Evelyn but we had a few. When she was placed on my chest, I said "Hello Evelyn" because it just felt right. I said to OH, "She's an Evelyn isn't she" and he said "I think you're right". It's weird how I can remember that so vividly but a lot straight after the birth is a huge blur. When she was first born though, they whisked her off and I just kept saying "She isn't crying, why isn't she crying?!" and then she started to cry and I remember the rush of relief. I can remember thinking that she didn't look how I thought she would and how blue her eyes were :)


----------



## bbyno1

With aliyah the 1st thing I said was 'omg look at her big blue eyes!' And I was thinking ah I'm so happy that's over and I can't believe me and OH created sommething so beautiful. The 1st thing I said with sophia was 'why isn't she crying' and I was thinking omg she looks exactly the same as aliyah when she was born. It was like giving birth to aliyah all over again :haha:


----------



## Rhio92

I was really shocked like 'OMG it's a baby!' and kept saying to FOB 'look, baby, look' :haha: Then I realised Connor had huge eyes and big hands and feet (the eyes are from me, the hands and feet from FOB). Then he pooed on me :haha:


----------



## Rhio92

10.11.12 said:


> Immediately after she was born my mom started taking video and* the very first thing you hear on the video is me going thank fuck that's done with *:blush: followed by why doesn't she have hair yet? I was a little bit out of it. Not sure what my first thought was.

When they pulled Connor's body out, I went 'fucking hell' :blush:


----------



## JadeBaby75

My first reaction was wow she is so white!! I was shocked that my child was light-skinned like me! 
(There is nothing wrong with that, her dad is very dark so I expected her to have a lot of color in her)
I alos thought about how much I loved her! She was my whole world!

When I first hold her I was pretty drugged up! She started crying the second they handed her to me so I was like "She doesn't like me, she wants a new mommy" LMAO!


----------



## jemmie1994

my first thought was seriously she's out?....it all just happened so fast dont remmeber her actually being born

first thing i said was...can i go to sleep now? (i was completly out of it on diamorphine kept falling asleep between contractions and being shook awake by my mum)

cant actually believe it looking back most important moment of my life and all i could think about was sleep!


----------



## leoniebabey

omg why's he's not breathing. breathe breathe. then omg he has my little chin hahaha!


----------



## Mii

I dont really remember my first reaction :blush: 
Actually if I think about it I really didnt say anything besides 'omg he looks just like me!'
Because my mom and her friend where taking pictures and commenting on how big he was and how brawed his shoulders were n I was just watching him in awe :flower:


----------



## Melibu90

My first reaction i was panicking he didnt cry and was blue, cant remember what i said 1st though


----------



## EllaAndLyla

First thing I said out of pure shock was 'Omg, its a baby!! Omg, its MY baby!!!!' 
First reaction was to hold her close, ask if she was defiantley a girl, then after about 2 minutes she hadn't taken a breath so my reaction was to pat her back, she eventually let out a tiny little cry and then I held her hand with her on my chest for about half an hour :cloud9:


----------



## Mii

^^^ you just reminded me of one of the first things I said :haha:

When they were cleaning myles off I was like "So it is a boy right?" Just had to be 100% sure as they didnt say it as soon as he got out.:haha:


----------



## LauraBee

First thought was whether she was a boy or a girl 'cos the surgeon confused me with "did you say you were expecting a girl?" in an unsure tone.
First thing I said was "Oh hello..." because I just felt awkward with the midwife holding her in my face for ages.
First thing Jade said was "She looks like Ryan"


----------



## Thaynes

I remember the first think I thought very clearly "Wow, he is really green". He was a meconium baby, which I had found out a couple minutes earlier when my water broke in a rush of green. 
When I finally got to talk to him, a couple hours later I think I said "Are you mine". He was in the nursery on oxygen because they didn't like his breathing rate and had though he might have aspirated some meconium but he hadn't. He looked like a totally different baby. I wish I had a picture.


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Luke: I thought, holy shit I'm a mummy. And I just kept saying, he's my son, I have a son

Tom: I thought omg he's here already! (literally 2 pushes!! And born at 38 weeks)
And I said hello Tommy, then looked at oh and said, I did it babe!


----------



## rjb

oh man. this thread is makig me tear up lol
when adelaide was born my first thought was: that was fast..
the first thing i said to her was: hey..hi baby..


----------



## Harli

Azia -

What was the first thing that you thought of when you first seen LO: I don't remember what I thought because I couldn't stop crying. I was so happy.
What was the first thing you said to them: "Hi Azia. I'm your mommy!"

Leela - 

What was the first thing that you thought of when you first seen LO: PLEASE PLEASE LET HER BE OKAY. (She was 7 weeks premature).
What was the first thing you said to them: "Hang in there LeeLee."


----------



## o.o

first thought was: Oh shit. Its a baby. OMG I JUST HAD A BABY! 
first thing i said: "Hii i'm your mommy... aww you have a little mohawk" :haha:


----------



## x__amour

I just remember saying, "SHE'S SO BEAUTIFUL!!"


----------



## emmylou92

Im going to sound like a right cow.

First thing I thought when i go to see her, was. 'Oh, No, What have I done, She is a real baby, I didnt want a real one' - considering she was planned I didnt expect to feel so shit.

First thing I said was 'hello beautiful' - but that just came out, i clearly remember thinking, you poor girl your nt very pretty. Once I had had my placenta removed and people wernt fussing over me we had time to bond and I felt sooooo guilty for thinking thoes things. i still feel guilty now, even though I love her so much I hurts, and I think she Is beautiful.


----------



## rainbows_x

My first reaction was "Omg I did it, I'm holding my baby! She's covered in goo!"

First thing I said was "Is she a girl?".


----------



## HellBunny

First reaction was how perfect he was (and is haha) and how amazed he turned out ok after being high risk


----------

